# Buyin' a New Rifle



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

On my way this afternoon to OH Valley to pick up a SS Savage .17HM2. I have been intrigued by this little round for quite some time and I have a spare $200 from my bday, so I am going to scratch that itch! I am a rimfire addict and know these rifles aren't very popular, but I will just be punching paper with it, so it doesn't need to be a killing machine. I will post range results later when I get it scoped and sighted in.

Lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

HM2 is a great lil squirrel round!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

LK,

I may have to try it on some squirrels. Definitely on some groundhogs and stationary crows that give me a shot.

lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i blew one in half LMAO


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Your going to love this round. I have a CZ varmint in 17 HM2. Topped it off with a Swift Premier SRP 676M 4-12X40 AO scope. Definetly a squirrel terminator set up. Congrats on your new rifle.....


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I will be topping mine with a Bushnell 4-12X40 AO as soon as I get my rings from CDNN.

Lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

so what kind of groups did you get?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

LK, if you are talking to me, I still need my rings from CDNN and then here comes some trigger time!

Lg_mouth


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i built this gun from the reciever up . and the best part is i can just swap out barrels and bolt handle's/recoil springs and voila .22lr goes to 17 hm2.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Is that a kit from Boyd's? I have given much thought to doing one of those myself. I got the same stock (Royal Jacaranda) and .920 blued barrel for my 10/22. If I enjoy the bolt Mach2, I may try to find a 10/22 receiver and do one of those builds too. Thanks for the pics. 

By the way, which bipod is that?

Lg_mouth


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

my dad just bought one and loves it, i havnt had the chance to shoot it yet but he said he was getting 1in groups and 150yrds right off the bat. i cant wait to take aim at some groundhogs and maybe even some yotes with it this year


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

RiverKing

Are you sure he bought an HM2? 150 yards is a bit long for this rifle, at least what I have read. It would be great if he was getting that kind of distance out of it though. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

hmr, the little 17
that was from a rest, maybe he is a different round but i know it is 17caliber, im still learning on the different rounds/loads, and rifles themselves. i've heard alot of people say they dont get great distance but i think theres a difference between hitting a target at 150yards and trying to knock down game at 100, from what i've been told im not gonna risk a shot at something live at anything that far, but they are supposed to be accurate at a pretty good distance


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

big difference between hmr and hm2, hmr is 22mag necked down, hm2 is 22lr necked down


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

no this gun isnt a kit. i ordered the reciever from brownells , and all the internal parts are titanium except the bolt . the stock is from southpaw shooters which i had to have since im a lefty, the barrel is from E.A.Brown and the scope is a leapers 3-9x compact, the bipod is a harris 12"-24" ive got quite a bit of money in this gun just in the .22 lr stuff alone im sitting right around $700.00 the reciever and the titanium parts were extremely costly it would have been cheaper to have bought a ruger 10/22 and just converted it but what fun would that have been besides its worth every penny i spent on it , it is extremely accurate shooting cci stinger ammo, ive killed ground hogs out to 100 yards with it and thats no bs (ive missed more than ive killed but its still fun to try) and yes i do squirrel hunt with it also but i leave the bipod at home for those trips since it tends to get heavy. i dont reccomend stinger ammo on squirrels they tend to waste alot of meat if you dont get a clean head shot i just use regular federal standard .22 ammo it kills em just as good without all the damage.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got a Hmr last year it is a vary accurate gun . I have got many ground hogs this spring from 100 to 150 yards with it but have had some get back to there hole from that far out. But if you hit them in the head they dont move.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i want to get a 10/22 mag reciever and build another gun around the .17hmr round i have a .22 mag and ive killed more groung hogs with it than any of my other rifles but im interested in trying the .17 hmr to see how much difference there is , i know theres a ton of difference between the .22lr and the .17hm2.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is my opinion on the .22WMR and .17HMR debate. I have found little difference in the rounds out to approximately 115 yards. Both shoot flat and accurate to that range. But, after that, the HMR will fly flatter than the WMR. As a hunting round, I like the WMR because it carries a heavier bullet, but as a target round, I like shooting the HMR. Just my opinion. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

flthednut said:


> Your going to love this round. I have a CZ varmint in 17 HM2. Topped it off with a Swift Premier SRP 676M 4-12X40 AO scope. Definetly a squirrel terminator set up. Congrats on your new rifle.....


The Swift I found was not so swift.... Sent it back and it was replaced with another defective scope, sent it back and ended up with yet another bad one. Sent this one back and am playing hell trying to get a refund. I bought a Mueller APV and put on the rifle and it is a lot better. I'll never look at another not so swift product again.....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Try out this place WWW.SWFA.COM its a place in Texas that sells riflescopes, click on the link that says the samplelist, its mostly just factory demo scopes that have been refurbished by the mfg, you can save alot of money on there, if the link doesnt work do a google search on the sample list and it should come up, I have a refurbished Nikon 6X18 from them and I cant tell any difference in it and the Nikon that I bought brand new.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

i have the HMR and have had great success killing groundhogs out to 250 yards all day long. although, like someone said earlier if you body hit them sometimes they can bounce theirselves back to their holes. but 250 yards is a very reasonable shot for this round, I have tried some at 300 but i have to hold over too much and it is not precise, if i was to sight my gun in for such a range i think it could be easily done, with minimal wind of course.


----------

